# American Wine Society



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2010)

I am beginning to believe the American Wine Society is a big rip off or very poorly ran. Please convince me its not. I joined back in December and they told me I would be getting a welcoming package and some other stuff in a few weeks. I have emailed them three times and each time they apologize and say its on the way. To this date I have not gotten anything but a bill from them. I joined because it sounded like a great thing to do but feel really ripped off. I wonder if anyone else has had this experience? I usually don't complain about clubs or businesses but this has been a big joke and I feel I would have been better off just buying another kit.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry you feel that way and maybe your Chapter should be eliminated or someone should yank their chain and get them off their a$$. Ours here is very active and offers classes pretty often along with the rebate on competition entries + more.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Wade, this was the national group I joined, not a local one. This is the lady I corresponed with; Mary Ann Coskery, Executive Director, American Wine Society. Maybe that was my mistake, joining a national group but there is not any local ones in my area.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Go to this PDF for your local directory and speak with someone in your state about this.
http://www.americanwinesociety.org/associations/10474/files/2009AWSdirectory.pdf
Ok so that PDF doesnt want to open now. Ill copy and paste it for you.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Dont know which one would be closest to you but there are TONS of Local chapters for your area!

PENNSYLVANIA-EASTERN
Regional Vice President
Joyce Vecchiolli
144 Rodney Circle
Bryn Mawr PA 19010
610-525-1178
[email protected]
Bucks County Chapter
Terry Green
PO Box 295
Buckingham, PA 18912
215-794-1059
[email protected]
First Capital Chapter
Dan Miller
2341 Mountain View Dr
Dover, PA 17315
717-292-0774
[email protected]
Germantown Chapter
Tony Lawrence
239 E. High Street
Philadelphia, PA 19144
215-438-2286
[email protected]
Indian Valley Chapter (IVAWS)
Dr. John Nase
404 Main Street
Harleysville, PA 19438
484-552-8171
[email protected]
LehighValley Chapter
Percy Dougherty
5726 Sand Trap Lane
Allentown, PA 18106
610-395-8174
[email protected]
Northampton Chapter
Bob Hale
3201 Brindlepath Road
Easton, PA 18045
610-253-6006
[email protected]
Perkiomen Valley Chapter
Lori Law
2 Mill Run Road
Schwenksville, PA 19473
610-287-2378
[email protected]
Philadelphia Chapter
Patricia Green
PO Box 295
Buckingham, PA 18912
215-794-1059
[email protected]
Premier Cru Chapter
Joyce Vecchiolli
144 Rodney Circle
Bryn Mawr, PA 19010
610-525-1178
[email protected]
Wine Appreciation Club of
Lancaster County
Ubi Adams
2659 Kissel Hill Rd.
Lititz, PA 17543
717-569-8465
[email protected]
Wine Appreciation
Society of York
Bob & Susan Stahl
212 Monument Rd.
York, PA 17403
717-741-2863
[email protected]
White Clay Chapter
Brett Pasapane
7515 Guernsey Rd.
Landenberg, PA 19350
610-255-0349
[email protected]
CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA
Regional Vice President
Joe Dautlick
103 Mellon Avenue
Patton, PA 16668
814-674-5480
[email protected]
NittanyValleyVinters
Tim Traxler
103 West Springfield Drive
Bellfonte, PA 16823
814-383-4024
[email protected]
Laurel Highlands Chapter
James Gerraughty
411 Bella St.
Hollidaysburg, PA 16648
814-312-7200
[email protected]
Mt. Nittany Chapter
Scott Bubb
107 Mountain Spring Lane
Spring Mills, PA 16875
814-364-2983
[email protected]
SusquehannaValley Chapter
Joseph Choker
416 S. Shamokin St.
Shamokin, PA 17872
570-648-6136
[email protected]
Williamsport Chapter
Edie Shull – Co-Chair
919 1st Ave
Williamsport, PA 17701
570-322-5356
[email protected]
Bill Kirk – Co-Chair
67 Lamont Dr
Cogan Station, PA 17728
570-998-9942
wjkirk10[email protected]
PENNSYLVANIA -
WESTERN
Regional Vice President
Sherri Mangone
2766 Seventh Street Rd.
Lower Burrell, PA 15068
724-339-4787
[email protected]
Pittsburgh Chapter
Greg Pollock
811 Allison Dr.
Industry, PA 15052
724-643-8548
[email protected]
Pittsburgh-East Chapter
Karen Wayner
609 Rockland Drive
Pittsburgh, PA 15239
412-795-8192
[email protected]
Somerset Chapter
Shelly Bock
290 Bloom Rd.
Hooversville, PA 15936
814-798-9061
[email protected]


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Wade, Actually I see the president lives in Allison Park which is in Julie's neck of the woods and about a 100 miles south of me. I will keep you posted as I am sure this is probably just an isolated issue.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Yra, keep me updated and if you dont get anywhere let me know and Ill speak to our chapter president for you as Im friends with him.


----------



## Wine-O (Mar 8, 2010)

I joined the society last year also just to get a discount on my competition entries. I wasn't offered anything else in return and have not recieved anything from them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I received a nice email from them today and my membership package is in the mail. The other good news is they are having a national competition again in Pittsburgh.


----------



## AWSNational (Apr 29, 2010)

*Changes at the American Wine Society*

Dan, I just joined this site and saw your comment. I'm glad you finally received your new member packet but I wanted to follow up and let you know that AWS has made some changes including a new Executive Director - me. Your story is not the only one we've heard like this and one of my goals is to make AWS more responsive to our members. Please send me an e-mail if you have any other problems or there's something I can help you with; [email protected]


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2010)

John, Thanks for the reply and welcome to our forum. We will look forward to your comments, input and questions. It is a real pleasure to have you here. As you can see from the past posts the issues that I and others had, and after receiving your email on 4/22/10 I can understand what may have been happening. As you can see some folks on here have spoken very highly of the group and what AWS represent's. It is quiet common for different societies to have the ups and downs and need to reorganize as most businesses have today, I for one am happy to be a member and support you during this process. I hope others will also show their support that are able to.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 29, 2010)

Dan, what all do they offer for a membership?


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2010)

AWSNational said:


> Dan, I just joined this site and saw your comment. I'm glad you finally received your new member packet but I wanted to follow up and let you know that AWS has made some changes including a new Executive Director - me. Your story is not the only one we've heard like this and one of my goals is to make AWS more responsive to our members. Please send me an e-mail if you have any other problems or there's something I can help you with; [email protected]



Welcome please be part of these discussions on the the forums.
Do you make wine as well?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2010)

Steve, other then discounts for competition I am not positive yet. I would suggest going to their web site and check it out. The reason I join is the competition was in Pittsburgh the last two years and I was looking forward to participating this year but they changed their location this year to Ohio. Often times it is organizations like this that will fight for laws that will protect us and the wineries. I know most clubs will always join a national organization like this also for recognition and support.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to our site John, I am pretty good friends with our Rep over here in Ct. His name is Lee Balderi.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the follow up. I have seen great changes since you have taken over. The society, I am sure went through some changes as every society does. It's great to have you here as a member and would love to have you stick around.


----------

